# Petit contrat après licenciement



## nounouflo (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Jaimerai obtenir de l’aide alors je compte sur vos précieuses connaissances…
Au 31 août, j’ai été licenciée pour une petite qui rentrait à l’école à la rentrée. Les parents ne voulaient pas de garde périscolaire ni les vacances…
Ils viennent de me contacter et souhaite me la laisser 4 jours la première semaine des vacances de la Toussaint.
Dans quelle mesure ai je le droit de refaire un contrat pour cet enfant après un licenciement?
Des délais à respecter?
Cela peut il me poser souci auprès de Pôle emploi?
Merci à ceux et Celles qui prendront le temps de me répondre.
Bon après midi


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

Rien de précis n'est dit dans la loi.
Si un PE rompt un contrat fin août, pour refaire un péri juste derrière, POLE EMPLOI peut tiquer.
Maintenant si c'est 2 mois après, ça peut s'expliquer par le fait que les PE  pensaient ne pas avoir besoin de péri et que finalement, les horaires de travail des PE changent.. Ou par exemple.. ne peuvent plus poser les congés qu'ils espéraient... que la mamie qui devait garder ne sera plus dispo.... Dans ce cas je pense que c'est justifiable


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Ils on besoin de vous pour toutes les vacances scolaires ou juste celle de la Toussaint ? 
Des parents qui n on pas réfléchi à l avance pour les vacances ...
Je ne suis pas une pro de pôle emploi mais un contrat qui se fini fin août pour redémarrer quelques semaines plus tard j ai bien peur qu il se mélange les pédales


----------



## nounouflo (28 Septembre 2022)

Juste 4 jours pour les vacances de la Toussaint. 
Les parents sont divorcés donc problème dans l’organisation
Et je ne veux pas que ces 4 jours sèment la panique dans pôle emploi car c’est  le flou à savoir si je vais être indemnisé


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,,non pas de soucis,  faites un contrat occasionnel,  en indiquant comme clause sup que les heures programmées seront obligatoirement rémunérées quelque soit le motif de l'absence. 

Et on ajuste son taux horaire pour ce dépannage...

Fin de contrat,  remise obligatoire des documents de fin de contrat.


----------



## Lili258 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,j’ai aussi eu une fin de contrat en août et finalement l’organisation des parents avec une baby-sitter est tombée à l’eau du coup galère pour l’enfant les mercredis donc les parents sont revenus vers moi pour l’accueil juste les mercredis.
Quel contrat dois je faire? Ils me parlent de l’occasionnel jusqu’à fin décembre 2022.
Pouvez-vous m’aider svp merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## kikine (2 Octobre 2022)

non un contrat occasionnel c'est un mois max au delà la mensualisation est obligatoire surtout pour 3 mois


----------



## Lili258 (3 Octobre 2022)

Ah je ne le savais pas merci pour l’info,car c’est la première fois que l’on me propose un contrat occasionnel.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Octobre 2022)

@Lili258 dans votre cas, vous faites un contrat soit sur 52 semaines, (même si potentiellement le contrat s'achève avant), si vos 5 semaines de congés potentielles sont communes,  soit un contrat en année incomplète si vous avez des congés sur la période qui sont différentes de celles des parents.
52 X nbre d'heures du mercredi /12 = Rémunération.
Ou 
xx SEMAINES x NBRE D'heures du mercredi / 12 = rémunération

Ce contrat étant du dépannage, prendre le max niveau taux horaire, et négocier l'indemnité de rupture sans conditions, et pas de période d'essai non plus.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## emmanou21 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, les parents n'avaient qu'à réfléchir avant, quand on a une nounou : on la garde, pour les vacances scolaires et mercredis, il y a les centres aérés qui sont disponibles, cela vous prends une place d'accueil, moi je refuse.


----------



## zabeth 1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Emmanou21: 
Bien d'accord avec vous ! 
C'est non d'office, je ne suis pas un bouche trou, et les centres aérés sont là. 
(J'ai tjs fait comme ça pour mon fils, trop heureux d'y aller, et les enfants font de super activités. )


----------

